# Ersatzgeber für Echolot Eagle Cuda 168????



## Carp-Hooligan (28. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Mir ist bei einem Fahrzeugaufbruch der Geber meines Echolotes geklaut worden,das Echolot war zuhause! Kann mir jemand bitte mitteilen wo ich nen neuen geber herbekomme,oder hat noch jemand einen liegen für nen Eagle Cuda 128 o. 168? Was kostet sowas denn,lohnt es überhaupt nen neuen zu kaufen,da die Echolote ja auch "nur" 110€ kosten? 
Schönen Dank für die Hilfe!
MfG


----------

